# Rockport Flounder - 2/24



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*2/24/2018*
I had the Brooke H. group of 4 onboard tonight, all sporting their new Night Stalker T-shirts. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 20mph and slightly high tide levels. Lots of dirty water and wind ripples made the fish hard to see tonight. The fish were widely scattered on mud and sand bottom, and we had to cover a bunch of ground to find them. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 11pm (4 hours of gigging). The fish tonight were smaller, all in the 14-16" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
February: 25, 26
March: 5-8, 18-20, 22, 25-28
April: 1-5, 8-12, 15-19, 22-26, 29, 30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-midnight. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

